
Web Light – Surf with 80% Less Data - smpetrey
http://weblight.in/
======
airfishey
Hmmm... it looks like this is serving up cached web pages. The data certainly
doesn't look live. For example, going to
[http://weblight.in/?lite_url=https%3A%2F%2Fslashdot.org](http://weblight.in/?lite_url=https%3A%2F%2Fslashdot.org)
shows articles from 2 days ago.

